# What do you think this little tractor and implements are worth?



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

The old man up the road wants to sell his little 2 cyl diesel Kabota and mower, tiller, disk, aerator, and grade blade.. The whole package for one price. I think he'll take $2500 for the works. Is that a fair price or not? 

The tractor runs like a top, pulls strong, the steering gearbox has a problem and will not turn sharp to one side.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

He is selling it way too cheap for $2500. I would think more like $4500 for all of it. Maybe more.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

That's kinda what I thought, maybe he's baiting up for a quick sell to pass off troubles to the next man... (perhaps there's something wrong with that little tractor)


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a bargain...get it if the tractor starts and runs good. I've got a couple of Kubota's and they are fantastic machines. They run and run and run.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

That's a good price. The steering is fixable.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

nice find, can I borrow it?


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> That's a bargain...get it if the tractor starts and runs good. I've got a couple of Kubota's and they are fantastic machines. They run and run and run.


 Yeah, I've talked myself into buying it, you can hardly buy a decent lawn tractor for that price. It'll save me from having to use my big tractor in a small one acre veggie garden and I can get a small belly mower for it and mow the smaller areas.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Profish00 said:


> nice find, can I borrow it?


LOL
My Grandpa once gave me some sage advise...

Three things you don't loan out, your wife, your pickup truck, and your tractor.. :cheers:


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

HEY RiverRat, did you happen to see anymore of those roto tillers where there? Looking for a used one if possible.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

drred4 said:


> HEY RiverRat, did you happen to see anymore of those roto tillers where there? Looking for a used one if possible.


No, he only had the one. I'll keep an eye out for one and let you know if I find one.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'd be on that like a rat on a cheeto.....:work:


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

RiverRat1962 said:


> LOL
> My Grandpa once gave me some sage advise...
> 
> Three things you don't loan out, your wife, your pickup truck, and your tractor.. :cheers:


add your guns and fishing tackle to that list.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

the three point tiller alone will bring alot, I know a man looking for one just like it, let me know if you want to sell it


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I'd be on that like a rat on a cheeto.....:work:


LMAO The deal is done! :work:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RiverRat1962 said:


> LMAO The deal is done! :work:


Can i Borrow ALLLL Of it? :slimer:


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> Can i Borrow ALLLL Of it? :slimer:


NO!

LOL I haven't even got it home and fixed it yet..


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RiverRat1962 said:


> NO!
> 
> LOL I haven't even got it home and fixed it yet..


Well, i definitely didn't want to use it until you had it ALLL in great working order anyway!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

thats a score.


----------

